# Libido/ erection problems



## Austin620/1995 (Aug 1, 2012)

Umm yeah well my sex drive was lessened since getting DP/DR because of stress levels, but it was still relatively high. On perphenazine and buspar, it's completely disappeared. I have no libido and trouble getting/ keeping an erection. I need to be on my meds and I'm not sure i wanna talk to my psych about it because my dad is in the room at the appointments. any tips on how to help this? edit; forgot to mention i also get painful erections sometimes.. dunno what that could be


----------



## Austin620/1995 (Aug 1, 2012)

Edwin said:


> Hi prodigy,
> 
> Buspar does not cause any erectile dysfunction, in fact it can do the opposite it can improve sexual function. So its probably the Perphenazine causing the problem. You could as your psychiatrist for an alternative med to Perphenazine, im sure he or she would prescribe an alliterative there are lots of meds very similar to it, but you will need to tell you psychiatrist why you want an alternative. You should just ask to speak to your Psychiatrist in private about it, your psyc will probably want to speak to you on your own sooner or later.


hey yeah thanks edwin i think im gonna do that, thanks for replying


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Pr0d1gy said:


> hey yeah thanks edwin i think im gonna do that, thanks for replying


sounds like you're a homosexual


----------

